# help



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys and gals I need help rigging a sliding bobber for ice fishing.If you can post up pic of how you guys do it and what you use for a stopper that would be great.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Slide the bobber on first, the slide on a bobber stopper. I really like the ones that are made of thread that come on a little piece of black straw. After that, tie on your hook(s), and drop them down to the depth you want, holding the stopper up so it doesn't go down with the hooks. When you find the correct depth, slide the straw out of the stopper, and tighten each end of the thread so it "locks" into place. It will still move if you want it to, but it'll stay in place until you move it also. The other cool thing is that they can be reeled through your rod guides and onto the spool of your reel.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

First dacron thread, if it's already on the straw thingy. Next, small bead, glass or plastic. 2 or 3 mm. Next, bobber. Last, hook or lure. Drop to desired depth and tighten the dacron thread. You can tie a uni knot or blood knot with dacron or monofilament around your line. Some people use small rubber bands.

Fishrmn


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll just add to what Fishrmn and Chaser said and throw in some pictures.

There's a zillion kinds of slip bobbers. Personally I prefer to use a spring bobber when ice fishing for small and/or light-biting fish like perch, crappies, bluegills and walleye. And slip bobbers can be a pain if the ice hole is freezing. But if your in your hut or it's warm outside they can be valuable.

Here's a rubber band stop setup. Just move the band up or down for the desired depth. You can reel the rubber band up into the reel with this, or any, stop:


















Here's a slip-knot or nail knot that Chaser was talking about:


















Here's my favorite slip bobber stop and bobber for ice fishing:









Same stop, different bobber:









Close-up of plastic stop slider thingie:









Add enough weight, including the bait, to make the bobber stand up straight. At least half of the bobber should be under water making it easier for the fish to pull it down.

In open water slip bobbers are great for bait, jigs, spoons, and even nymphs. I use a lot of slip bobbers from tiny streams to salt water. I also make custom slip bobber spinning rods from fly rod blanks.

I have wanted to do a thread on slip bobber fishing for a long time and have sent some "feelers" out. It's just not popular here. Too bad, it's a great way to fish and you can cast a mile!

Thill is the major player in slip bobbers and slip bobber stops in the USA:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Guys.I use to use the rubber band way. But I wanted something that wont break after a long time.I guess I will have to go shopping and start playing around with some other kinds of slip bobbers for next year.


----------

